

Should Colleges Require Coding Tests for Admission? - Serplat
http://madebyknight.com/coding-tests-admission/

======
codgercoder
Not a chance; they would be done about as well as any other kind of test.
Anyway, coding is like writing a grammatical sentence--not representative of
the logical thinking that, say, a term paper might represent. Hey, there's the
thing we really need: a logical thinking test!

